# can i have some shrimp in my community tank?



## Ben M (20 Jan 2010)

hi, i have a 4ft community tank, it measures 120cm x 40cm x 45cm, and holds 216l. i am currently heavily planting it with Taiwan moss, crypts etc. and i would like to keep/breed some red cherry shrimp in it. the temp is 24c, and i am increasing the flow in the tank with a koralia in the near future. the current fish in the tank are: 20 Trigonostigma hengeli, 5 SAE'S, 3 otocinclus, 5 normal harlequins, 4 serpae tetras, 8 cherry barbs, 5 cardinal tetras, 4 rummy nose tetras and 4 kribs. however, i am selling the kribs, as they are getting too aggressive, and i will be adding a shoal of corydoras trilineatus soon. could i possibly keep/breed some shrimp? if so, which species would be best?

cheers


----------



## amy4342 (20 Jan 2010)

Cherry Shrimp should be fine in that setup once the Kribs are gone as they would probably eat the shrimp. I would advise getting fairly large once, since Serpae Tetras will nip them and possible eat them if they were small enough to fit in their mouths. You only need a few to start off-they breed like rabbits!


----------



## Ben M (20 Jan 2010)

so, they wouldn't get attacked by the other fish?

cheers


----------



## Ben M (20 Jan 2010)

and how would i feed them, and how often?

cheers


----------



## Shadow (21 Jan 2010)

shrimps are scavenger, they will eat algae if you did not feed them. normally I feed mine twice a week.


----------



## Ben M (21 Jan 2010)

thanks


----------



## mlgt (21 Jan 2010)

As long as there are places for the cherrys to hide in should be fine.
Plenty of moss is always good, but if the cherrys have babies you might be faced with a struggle in keeping them alive as they are so small other fish might see it as food 

Why not add some Amanos?


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jan 2010)

> and how would i feed them, and how often?


Put some cucumber or boiled carrot in the moss, the shrimps will find it and graze on it.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Ben M (21 Jan 2010)

thanks, i'll have a look at the amano shrimp.
and thanks for the feeding advise. 

cheers


----------



## Ben M (21 Jan 2010)

hi, i have looked at the amano shrimp, and i like them, but could i keep them with cherry shrimp, or would they interbreed?

cheers


----------



## pike (4 Feb 2010)

no ammano shrimp need to breed in brackish water.


----------



## NeilW (5 Feb 2010)

They definitely won't breed together.


----------



## Ben M (28 Mar 2010)

hi, well i've changed my stocking a little bit. i haven't managed to get rid of the kribs yet, but i hope to soon. i'll need to get some more plants though, as the SAEs have eaten nearly all of the moss. my stocking when i add the shrimp will be: 20 copper harlequins, 5 harlequins, 3 cardinal tetras, 3 serpae tetras, 5 SAEs, 4 rummynose tetras, 13ottos and 10 Corydoras trilineatus or aeneus. i think i'll get some cherry shrimp to start off with, and see how it goes. 

cheers


----------

